# Want to retire in Tucson?



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Here is the listing for my house that just went on the market.

http://www.flexmls.com/link.html?12hjb1axoxhi,12,1


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice place!


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

What a lovely kitchen!


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice I hope you sell it quick.


----------



## cjaynes11 (Jun 18, 2014)

I was in that area last week installing cable....lol. 
Nice house, not to mention you have grass in the back yard. Not usual in that neighborhood, but it does looks good! 
I wish you luck in selling it!


----------

